# Bought this little beauty - Seiko Elnix



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

Seiko Elnix with the original bracelet. Keeps time beautifully, i'm in love! Second picture makes it look like back has been polished within an inch of it's life but it's just the blur on the camera lol!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

lovingtheclock said:


> Seiko Elnix with the original bracelet. Keeps time beautifully, i'm in love! Second picture makes it look like back has been polished within an inch of it's life but it's just the blur on the camera lol!


 That is a beautiful watch, and quite rare!! It looks in excellent condition, thanks so much for posting.

Please post it in Sundays oldies thread!

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow that is a rare one! If you have a picture of the movement would you please post in this thread?

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/15079-i-want-to-see-your-movements/&do=embed


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

I should have taken a picture when I changed the battery and fitted a fresh gasket yesterday! I'll see what I can do 

I don't know if anyone else has noticed but on the dial near the 1 there's a mark on the edge of the dial..apart from that the watch is very clean..is it dirt do you reckon? I would have thought if it was rust or corrosion there'd be evidence of it inside or outside the watch but it's very clean apart from that..


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

JoT said:


> Wow that is a rare one! If you have a picture of the movement would you please post in this thread?
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/15079-i-want-to-see-your-movements/&do=embed


 If it's any help, I've added an image of mine to the "Movements" thread, pending @lovingtheclock's own one coming in.

Regards.


----------



## lovingtheclock (Jan 7, 2020)

Balaton1109 said:


> If it's any help, I've added an image of mine to the "Movements" thread, pending @lovingtheclock's own one coming in.
> 
> Regards.


 just seen your one on the movement thread...I love the strap you have on it...any more pics?


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

lovingtheclock said:


> just seen your one on the movement thread...I love the strap you have on it...any more pics?


 Thank you. The strap is, from memory, a lizard grain leather job and my only other image is attached, from which you'll see that an 18mm strap on 19mm lugs is not a particularly good look.

Regards.


----------



## aza1990 (Mar 31, 2020)

Cool watch, thanks for showing us.


----------

